# How soon can i put bettas into a newly planted tank?



## kimt (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm upgrading two of my bettas from 2.5 and 3 gallon tanks into a 10 gallon divided with plants. I've got everything but the plants, fertilizer and new light bulbs which I am going out for tomorrow and I will get it set up by Wednesday. How soon can I move my bettas into it?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, if you move them into the tank then you will be doing a fish IN cycle, are you prepared to do that? It requires daily water testing with a liquid test kit & performing water changes per the test results. I'm guessing you already have a good water conditioner such as Prime. If you do a fish LESS cycle it is a little less work but you still need to provide an ammonia source to feed/build BB. Either technique can take 8 wks give or take but fish LESS is less stressful/harmful to your fish.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Take your time and wait until the 10 is fully ready. (just my suggestion)


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

planted tanks silently cycle... meaning your more then likely not going to see any ammonia or rites as the plants will use them as soon as they can get their hands on them. 

in theory your able to stock a planted tank the same day as you fill it up and not have to worry about spikes. I setup tanks like this all the time and have yet to see a spike in anything or even a a cycle for that matter. this is the beauty of a planted tank.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That theory is based purely on the fact the plants are all healthy and fast growing. If you have a tank full of anubias for example, they are not going to do much in the way of nutrient uptake. 

I would still be checking your parameters for the first couple of weeks even with a planted tank. You may or may not see some spikes in parameters depending on what kind of plants you use and how fast they are growing.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

I have to disagree as I have done planted setups with crypts and anubas only and had 0 spikes "silent cycle" I do agree on the regular testing though, good habit to get into


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well in my anubias only tank that was not cycled I got readings of ammonia if I did not do regular water changes. This was a 7 gallon tank with one betta and quite a number of established anubias plants.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

mine was a 10 gallon filled with water plants and fish all within the same day. but then again I always perform 50% w/c on every tank ive had weekly. lighting fert and co2 also plays a role in how fast plants will take up the rites and ammonia. each system is unique


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Theoretically, you can add fish the same day and never see any readings. That is definitely some people's experience. For that to happen, you have to have enough plants that are putting out new growth. 

A lot of people also experience a significant "melt" period with new plants. That can cause spikes. 

HAving had both experiences, I would wait until all your plants are really settled in and growing.


----------

